# success % with day 6 blasts?



## lou la bell (Jun 28, 2010)

Does any one know what the average % of success is with 6 day blasts on a FET doing natural IVF
Or any positive stories?
   to everyone on the journey xxx


----------



## Caterpillar (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm also using day 6 blasts so I've been doing a bit of reading up. You might want to look at this study:

http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2010/06/11/humrep.deq143.full

It says "Slower developing blastocysts cryopreserved on Day 6 but at the same stage of development as those developing to the blastocyst stage on Day 5 have similar clinical pregnancy and ongoing pregnancy/live birth rates following frozen-thawed blastocyst transfers."

/links


----------

